# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Lexotanil και ΕΝΤΟΝΟ άγχος

## man_26

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα και καλως σας βρηκα ολους!!! Τον τελευταιο καιρο, και ξεκινησε και λογω της εντονης δουλειας μου και καποιων ζαλαδων που με οδηγησαν σε πολλους γιατρους, εχω εντονα προβληματα αγχους!!! Με οποιον μιλαω αγχωνομαι, στο σπιτι δε μπορω να ειμαι ηρεμος, στη δουλεια ακομα χειροτερα!!! Ο μονος τροπος που βρηκα να αντιμετωπισω την κατάσταση ηταν με τα lexotanil παιρνοντας 1/4 η 1/2 των 1,5mg αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες που ειναι πιο εντονο ακομα και 1 του 1,5 mg δε μπορει να με ηρεμησει ικανοποιητικα!!! Απευθυνθηκα σε καποιο νευρολογο-ψυχιατρο και ξεκινησα μια θεραπεια με καποια αντικαταθλιπτικα (dagrilan) και ειδωμεν....Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος ειδικος, για το ποσο μπορουμε να παρουμε απο lexotanil ωστε να μην παθουμε και τιποτα απο το ιδιο το χαπι!!! Δε θελω να καταληξω στο τελος να παιρνω κουτια ολοκληρα και να μην πιανουν γιατι τουλαχιστο τωρα εχω την παρηγορια οτι μπορουν να με βοηθησουν αρκετα... :Frown:

----------


## demetrios38

Mεγάλη προσοχή με τις βενζοδιαζεπίνες (lexotanil,xanax κ.α.) διότι οδηγούν σε εξάρτηση. Απευθύνσου στον θεράποντα ιατρό σου και ακολούθησε κατά γράμμα τις οδηγίες του. Αν επιτρεπεται τι δουλει\'α΄κάνεις?

----------


## olga_soul

Man πέραν χαπιών βρε παιδί δοκίμασε χαλαρωτική μουσική και απόλυτη απραξία την ώρα που την ακούς.........ασκήσεις αναπνοής yoga.......και απόλυτο άδειασμα τωνς σκέψεών σου από τις καθημερινές υποχρεώσεις.....  :Wink: 
Και εγώ με την εμπορική διαχείρηση σε λογιστικά τρίτης κατηγορίας μη νομίζεις ότι έχω λιγότερο άγχος κάθε μέρα (αύριο να δεις τι με περιμένει.....) ...........Απλά μάθε να διαχωρίζεις ώρες δουλειάς από ώρες χαλάρωσης....... Σίγουρα θέλει προσπάθεια αλλά και με τα χάπια μόνο δεν θα κάνεις πολλά. Όλοι μας άλλωστε οι &lt;&lt;extreme&gt;&gt; αγχωτικοί έχουμε δοκιμάσει την πατέντα αυτή χωρίς ιδιαίτερα αποτελέσματα, αλλά αν δεν ενεργοποιηθούν και άλλα &lt;&lt;προσωπικά&gt;&gt; μέσα δεν γίνεται δουλειά.......! Άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι εδώ δουλεύουν με ιδιαίτερα στρεσογόνους παράγοντες και εργασιακή πίεση , αλλά τα όποια αγχωλυτικά τα παίρνουν με μέτρο όπως σου έγραψε και ο φίλος μας ο Δημήτρης και έχει περίτρανα δίκιο!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!

----------


## sardelitsa

Οσον αφορα την ασφαλεια των δοσεων η απαντηση ειναι σχετικη. Δηλαδη η μεγιστη ημερησια επιτρεπομενη δοση(με την οποια δηλαδη δε θα εχεις τοξικες συνεπειες και απροβλεπτες ανεπιθυμητες ενεργειες) ειναι 24mg (παντα σε διαιρεμενες δοσεις και οχι εφαπαξ) ομως τετοιες δοσεις ενδεικνυνται σε περιπτωσεις παθολογικου αγχους με εντονες κρισεις πανικου. Σε απλες περιπτωσεις συνισταται συνηθως απο 1,5 εως 6mg την ημερα, παντα ομως αναλογα με την βαρυτητα της καταστασης.

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οι βενζοδιαζεπινες οπως το lexotanil προκαλουν εξαρτηση ακομα και στις συνηθισμενες θεραπευτικες δοσεις, αρα χρειαζεται προσοχη. 

Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να συνεννοηθεις με το γιατρο σου για να διαγνωσει τη σοβαροτητα της καταστασης σου, το βαθμο του αγχους σου και να αποφασισει εκεινος τη δοσολογια. Με τετοιου ειδους φαρμακα δε θα πρεπει να παιρνει κανεις μονος του πρωτοβουλιες για τη δοσολογια.

Παντως, εφοσον σου συνεστησε να παρεις αντικαταθλιπτικο, πιθανοτατα διεγνωσε καποιου βαθμου καταθλιψη και λογικα αν ξεκινησεις την αγωγη με αυτα θα μειωθει και το αγχος σου και η αναγκη για ηρεμιστικα. Και αναμφισβητητα καλυτερα να παιρνεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αυτα (να σημειωσω οτι το συγκεκριμενο που σου εγραψε ειναι πολυ δημοφιλες και αποτελεσματικο φαρμακο) που σε τελικη αναλυση δεν προκαλει και εξαρτηση παρα τα Lexotanil.

Για ο,τι αλλη απορια εχεις στη διαθεση σου.

----------


## cd2me

> Mεγάλη προσοχή με τις βενζοδιαζεπίνες (lexotanil,xanax κ.α.) διότι οδηγούν σε εξάρτηση.


4 χρονια καθημερινη ληψη xanax απο 0,75μγ την ημερα εως και 1,5 καμια φορα.....
το εκοψα μαχαιρι οταν ενιωσα καλυτερα σε αντιθεση με το καπνισμα που 13 χρονια τωρα που καπνιζω και ενω καθε μερα νιωθω ασχημα για την πισα και την νικοτινη που μπαινει καθημερινα μεσα μου παρολα αυτα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα για να το σταματησω....

----------

